# Forum Features



## The Hunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering if an admin can go into the ACP and add the 



Spoiler



and [youtube] options and, if possible, the strikethrough option. Unless they're gone for a reason.


----------



## Stratochu (Feb 3, 2013)

And why is ( hris-( han wordfiltered? What if someone was talking about Chrischan Sonichu?


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Just wondering if an admin can go into the ACP and add the
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Those aren't default features. I'll have to find a mod for them.

While I'm at it, I may make a mod so you can do something like this: [cwc]Christian Weston Chandler[/cwc] and get something like Christian Weston Chandler


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 3, 2013)

The clock is several hours ahead, even though I have the right one set in my preferences.


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

[youtube]NadyUs_DWK8[/youtube]

[cwc]Liquid Chris[/cwc]


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you able to get the Quick Reply feature just like in forumer? I found that very useful and less tedious.


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

By the power of the 7 chaos pokeballs, Quick Reply has been enabled.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 3, 2013)

Hell yeah quick reply!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Feb 3, 2013)

Can we get the movies & televsion sub forum in general back?


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> Can we get the movies & televsion sub forum in general back?


Fixed forum permissions on the General subforums...


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't mean to be a bother, it's just that I have some stuff from the old forum to re-post and some of my best friends are spoiler tags. That being said it would be swell if they were allowed to frolic in my posts once more.


----------



## Null (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think it's possible.



Spoiler



just kidding lol


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Feb 3, 2013)

You're a gentleman and a scholar Null, thanks for being rad to the max.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

Any way to embed more quotes? So far you can only do one.


----------



## Null (Feb 4, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Any way to embed more quotes? So far you can only do one.


Increased to 3.


----------



## Saney (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Null (Feb 7, 2013)

Wanted to bring attention to a feature I do not see used:


```
[cwc]Liquid Chris[/cwc]
[cwc=Liquid_Chris]That imposter in BROOOOOWN![/cwc]
```

Transforms into:
[cwc]Liquid Chris[/cwc]
[cwc=Liquid_Chris]That imposter in BROOOOOWN![/cwc]


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there an option to make the text appear at the center rather than just at the left?


----------



## Null (Feb 7, 2013)

there is now


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Feb 7, 2013)

You're too awesome!​


For those who don't know, it's:

```
[center]blablabla[/center]
```


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 12, 2013)

are regular users ever gonna be able to change their usernames?


----------



## Null (Feb 12, 2013)

Aiko Heiwa said:
			
		

> are regular users ever gonna be able to change their usernames?


No, that only can lead to serious confusion. Do you have a request?


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 13, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Aiko Heiwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't.

Was just asking.


----------



## spaps (Feb 14, 2013)

Could man, men, man's, and men's be filtered so it comes out as JERK, JERKS, JERK'S, and JERKS'?
Filters are fun.
hands


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 14, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Could man, men, man's, and men's be filtered so it comes out as JERK, JERKS, JERK'S, and JERK'S?
> Filters are fun.
> MANOS



I remember when JERKS would always get extremely butthurt over the word filters. That was always funny.


----------



## Null (Feb 15, 2013)

In my pursuit of frivolousness I've added rank icons. Saney and Cyan are the only ones with completely unique ones, but if Indigo were to rejoin then she'd get the same title as Cyan.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 15, 2013)

Great job on the rank icons, Null.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, this is awesome. I love the rank icons!


----------



## CatParty (Feb 15, 2013)

great, something to make me post more hahaha.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> great, something to make me post more hahaha.


You passed me? Damn, I need to start making more posts.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 15, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you have an awesome custom rank icon! posts are all i have!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's true. I suppose I can let you have this. Oh, and thanks! It _is_ awesome.


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 15, 2013)

Not like it matters, none of you nerds will ever surpass mine.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Not like it matters, none of you nerds will ever surpass mine.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Not like it matters, none of you nerds will ever surpass mine.




i just wanna fill the bars now. hahaa


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 15, 2013)

HALT THIS IS JERKOP YOU ARE UNDER ARREST

RED ALERT WOOWOOWOOWOOWOOWOOWOO


Very cool, though, Null.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 15, 2013)

This is going to sound silly, but I'd kinda like my old rank back (CWC's Chosen "Sweetheart from the Ground-Up" or CWC's ground-up sweetheart).


----------



## Freecell (Feb 15, 2013)

I would be able to change that, but it looks like your rank is tied to the rank image. I don't know what font Null is using to make those rank images, and I don't want to create some awful knockoff, so you'll have to wait for his input, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 15, 2013)

It's okay, I can wait.


----------



## Null (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know the story behind that title, but I restored it for contingency sakes.

Keep in mind that with custom titles you have to supply a rank image. If there is no image, no bars display at all. The result of giving a bunch of people goofy names is that, to a normal user, there's more chiefs than indians and it is a really tacky ghetto look over all.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 15, 2013)

During the "CWCki leaks" Chris said he was using Trombinistas account.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, Null!


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Feb 15, 2013)

Why is h-a-n-d-s filtered to MANOS?  Is it some meme I missed, or an in-joke with the admins, or to deter A-logs threatening to strangle Chris with their bare hands?

Or is it one of those things if I have to ask, I'll never know?


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 15, 2013)

BALLZ-BROKEN said:
			
		

> Why is h-a-n-d-s filtered to MANOS?  Is it some meme I missed, or an in-joke with the admins, or to deter A-logs threatening to strangle Chris with their bare MANOS?
> 
> Or is it one of those things if I have to ask, I'll never know?


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Feb 15, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> BALLZ-BROKEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could you embed a MP3 or MIDI of the Torgo theme whenever someone types hands, in honor of the actor who played Torgo?  I read he committed suicide a year after the movie was made.


----------



## Null (Feb 15, 2013)

BALLZ-BROKEN said:
			
		

> Could you embed a MP3 or MIDI whenever someone types MANOS, in honor of the actor who played Torgo?  I read he committed suicide a year after the movie was made.


That would get irritating insanely fast.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Feb 15, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> BALLZ-BROKEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just like the movie!


----------



## Enig (Feb 16, 2013)

Can it be made so that every time someone uses the word "A-Log" when posting, it plays a quick snippet of A-Log complaining about Chris?


----------



## Holdek (Feb 16, 2013)

What do the five boxes correspond to?



			
				Null said:
			
		

> Wanted to bring attention to a feature I do not see used:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I think it'll be more used when the main page of the CWCki is back online.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Not like it matters, none of you nerds will ever surpass mine.





Maybe......


----------



## The Hunter (Feb 17, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you little turd...


----------



## CatParty (Feb 17, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 18, 2013)

At least I'm in the Top 10.


----------



## Null (Feb 18, 2013)

The forum went offline briefly (~5 minutes) a little while ago. This was my bad. I was installing a mod that does statistical information and its initial tallies ate up the server's entire allocation of CPU for that length of time.

The result? I get to see this. I laughed, hard.


----------



## Surtur (Feb 18, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> The forum went offline briefly (~5 minutes) a little while ago. This was my bad. I was installing a mod that does statistical information and its initial tallies ate up the server's entire allocation of CPU for that length of time.
> 
> The result? I get to see this. I laughed, hard.



                   
SHIT PICKLE


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> At least I'm in the Top 10.


I'm good with third...for now.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 18, 2013)

my ocd wants to fill those boxes soooo bad.


----------



## NoDarkies (Feb 25, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> The forum went offline briefly (~5 minutes) a little while ago. This was my bad. I was installing a mod that does statistical information and its initial tallies ate up the server's entire allocation of CPU for that length of time.
> 
> The result? I get to see this. I laughed, hard.



I love how   is right below the pickle, just like Chris's reaction to seeing one.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2013)

Fixed a glitch causing the last post's topic titles not to show up on the index.


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 3, 2013)

"MANOS" and "Our Pet Lolcow" are annoying, let's just go to "h@nds" and "(hris-(han".


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2013)

If only I can get my hands on using these words while talking about Chris-Chan.....


----------



## spaps (Mar 3, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> "MANOS" and "Our Pet Lolcow" are annoying, let's just go to "h@nds" and "(hris-(han".


Well, what's wrong with word filters? Some of us like hands.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Stratochu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's because people prefer to use the word "Chris-chan" since it's widely used, and I actually prefer that word in my opinion.

*Ahem*


----------



## Stratochu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm... is Chris-chan not filtered now?

edit: Dammit, it still is.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> Hmm... is Our Pet Lolcow not filtered now?
> 
> edit: Dammit, it still is.



Waiting for Chris-chan to be unfiltered.


----------



## Null (Mar 3, 2013)

PM Champ.


----------



## Enig (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got two things here:

1) Support for multiple fonts. It's fucking up my usual signature's style (I usually make 'HI A-LOG' large and Impact.)

2) Wordfilter Pamperchu to "DIRTY MICROWAVED BRIEFS", wordfilter Anthony Logatto to "6 in. Foxdick", and wordfilter Sony to "NoGames" just for the hell of it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2013)

I suggest wordfiltering HI A-LOG! to a yellow link that leads to this picture:






Therefore it's like this:

HI A-LOG


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 3, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

>


Dying @ vacc!nes.


----------



## spaps (Mar 3, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> PM Champ.


vaccines   
How did that all start? It had something to do with jcrowley, right?
Also, if you're gonna take off word filters, at least leave hands


----------



## Saney (Mar 3, 2013)

Chris. Chan.
Chris.-Chan.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 4, 2013)

We need to change the minimum font size to no little than 5. Whenever people go smaller, all I see is a line of ants so I don't even bother reading them.


----------



## Null (Mar 4, 2013)

That's sort of an in-joke. You add tiny font and people need to copy+paste it into the address bar for a secret message or something.


----------



## Enig (Mar 4, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> We need to change the minimum font size to no little than 5. Whenever people go smaller, all I see is a line of ants so I don't even bother reading them.



ghosttext killa


----------



## spaps (Mar 4, 2013)

Fuck yeah, the spergatory is back!




I guess we better not do anything stupid.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 4, 2013)

It was supposed to be back a few days ago, but Surtur noticed that nobody could actually see it yesterday, and I only had an opportunity to fix it this last afternoon. At least that explained why nobody was talking about it. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 4, 2013)

Although I'm slightly glad that the Spergatory is back, I prefer only topics which are extremely stupid to be in Spergatory. Highly redundant topics (I don't want to see 5 similar topics of Chris pooping himself in Spergatory) should be just deleted instead.

And why the topic about fanworks of Chris is in the Spergatory?


----------



## Null (Mar 5, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> And why the topic about fanworks of Chris is in the Spergatory?


OP claimed he was writing for a college level psyche class and it's laughably bad.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 5, 2013)

Just asking though: If there are any topics which seem to be intentionally made to go to the Spergatory, would they be moved to the Spergatory, or just be deleted?


----------



## Null (Mar 6, 2013)

Feature Spotlight: Report Button

Nobody seems to use it. There is a triangle above every post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that allows moderators to quickly deal with problem posters, threads, and individual posts.

When you submit a report, it appears in all moderator's Moderator Control Panels. Global moderators and administrators can see all reports, while forum-level moderators can see reports applicable to their forum.

When a thread has a reported post, it appears in red to the moderators:





When a post is reported, it looks like this:





In our Spergatory Threads, there's a really bad trend of people replying "nb4/ban" or something but no one ends up reporting the post. If I'm the only person around to deal with a problem at 1am and I'm thoroughly checking all threads, I won't see the problem post and won't be able to deal with it.


TL;DR: report stupid posts.


----------



## spaps (Mar 9, 2013)

Shit, Null. Give us some warning before you fuck up the forums!


----------



## Null (Mar 9, 2013)

I was going to, but then I was like: "Nah, I got this."


----------



## Null (Mar 10, 2013)

That last bit of downtime wasn't my fault.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2013)

I've added two new topic icons for Facebook and CWCki/Sonichu cannon topics.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 12, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Feature Spotlight: Report Button
> 
> Nobody seems to use it. There is a triangle above every post
> 
> ...



Doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 12, 2013)

I just went through the motions of reporting your post using your permissions, and it looked like it would work fine, though I didn't actually submit anything.
What's about it isn't working?


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> I just went through the motions of reporting your post using your permissions, and it looked like it would work fine, though I didn't actually submit anything.
> What's about it isn't working?


I received his post report and closed it because it didn't require immediate action. The feature works fine. As a moderator, you can review the report here.

I don't understand why Holdek felt the need to report it as "broken". There was no error message. The message he reported isn't something egregiously offensive. I'm keeping my eye on the person he reported. That should be the end of the story.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 12, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Freecell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Responded in PM.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 16, 2013)

"Information
The banlist has been updated successfully.
« Back to previous page"

Please change to:
"Information
bann has happened again
« Back to previous page"


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 16, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> great, something to make me post more hahaha.



You know I heard that when you get to 2000 posts, they send you the audio file of Chris crying over Bobs death, that is un copyable and deletes itself after 10 plays, so only you get to hear it.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 16, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and if you try to record it with a microphone, you just hear Rio saying "THERE'S NOBODY HOME"


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 17, 2013)

Or probably "I'M BATMAN".


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (Dec 20, 2017)

Anyone know why I cant use :horrifying:,, or :deviant:? They don't show up in my list of ratings.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 20, 2017)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> Anyone know why I cant use :horrifying:,, or :deviant:? They don't show up in my list of ratings.


Those are only for special kiwis who send dick pics to Null.


----------



## Super Collie (Dec 20, 2017)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> Anyone know why I cant use :horrifying:,, or :deviant:? They don't show up in my list of ratings.



Some of the ratings are only available to people with Supporters status (the "True & Honest Fan" thing under some users' avatars). I know the Horrifying rating is Supporters-only, along with Semper Fi... but I'm not sure that Drink and Deviant are in that group. I could be wrong though, because I can see those ratings as options in this thread and if you cannot then I guess there's your proof.



WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Those are only for special kiwis who send dick pics to Null.



Or you can do this.


----------

